# ADG showroom (Big pictures!) - post 3 of 3



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

*The 90 cm. (3 ft.) all ADA tank*

Size and overall appearance. Nothing "small" about it:









Side view with a lot of Oxygen pearling during the noon hours when the powerful HQI bulb is on:
h









ADA CO2 bubble counter and diffuser.









Close-up of the tip of the diffuser where the CO2 bubble is being released:









ADA's "AquaSoil - Amazonia - Powder Type" has smaller size grains than the "Normal Type":









Another way to size the ADA's "AquaSoil - Amazonia - Powder Type":









The bottom glass of the ADA tanks is not supporting the side and front/back glass. It's between them:









The edges of the glass are nicely bevelled and the glass appears very thin because here in the USA we usually see thick, clumsy, looking glass:









The inflow and outflow (ADA Lilly pipe) seen from the outside of the tank:









The Lilly pipe under water. Simply beautiful! Note the gentle vortex (whirlpool) that the pipe creates skimming the surface of any floating particles:









The Lilly pipe and it's vortex from the top. Both the intake and the Lilly pipe blend with the environment:









The Lilly pipe, its vortex and a school of fish. Looking pretty natural...:









The Lilly pipe can be raised a little and it will provide vigorous aeration to the tank:









--Nikolay


----------



## Axeru (Apr 11, 2006)

That is one cool tank, simple but yet beautiful. Trying to get my hands on the lilypipe and the inflowpipe, but it is hard, because no internetshop that has them, sends to Sweden.

Best Regard
Axel L


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

While it's nice to see pictures of all the ADG tanks, you can not trully appreciate these tanks unless you see them in person. I was awestruck the first time I walked in there. On top of that, Jeff & Mike are really great guys. ADG is a class act all around!


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

Great Pics!


----------



## Nick (Jan 12, 2005)

Axel L

If you want the ADA glassware, try Richard Cale at aquaessentials.co.uk . He is stocking a wide range of ADA goods, and I understand he has shipped to at least one customer in Scandinavia (Norway). He would be your best bet.

Nick


----------



## SUBORPHAN (Apr 20, 2006)

jeff what kind of rock are you using inthe tank?


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2005)

That rock came from Japan. I had a friend in the Air Force stationed there. He would go hiking in the Japanese countryside and haul rocks back-- one or two at a time. He would send me a few at a time over the course of several weeks.


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

Jeff, Howzit?

I am interested in asking about a few details I see in these setups if I may?

In Pic one I see the lights are raised about half a meter from the tank, is this the normal position for them? How much light (and what type) is under the hood? Is it tubes mixed with HQ? Do you raise and lower the hood until you find the 'sweet spot' or does it stay at that height? Does the quantity of light determine the height of the hood? Do you have a standard recipe you would care to share? 

The pic with the bubble counter and diffuser: It 'looks' like alot of the bubbles from the diffuser are going straight up to the water surface, I was wondering if the diffuser is really effective (sorry but I've never seen the ADA products and how they actually work in real life) as it looks like alot of the co2 escapes at water surface? What type of levels of co2 are generally reached with this diffuser? How does this differ from the Tom Barr internal diffuser?

South Africa has been slow to catch up to the planted tank setups at hobbyists level (no hardware and hardly any decent plants), but it is seriously about to boom (interest is being shown much more than the last couple of years, probably due to the internet) so to you, and other suppliers it might be worth your while to explore the market here as it is literally wide open. There are no vendors here who sell co2 equipment, decent tanks, and lighting setups are non-existant. Its DIY all the way over here. Won't you please just put us all out of our misery and start sending us all these delicious ADA products?  I am setting up a planted tank forum here for local hobbyists which should be up in a months time, would you be willing to do business?

Warm Regards
Cameron James


----------



## SUBORPHAN (Apr 20, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> That rock came from Japan. I had a friend in the Air Force stationed there. He would go hiking in the Japanese countryside and haul rocks back-- one or two at a time. He would send me a few at a time over the course of several weeks.


cool, i had a feeling that rock came from Japan. it is absolutely beautiful.

regarding the CO2 counter: is there any difference between the one that you use above and the other simpler model? apart from the esthetical one i mean..


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Cameron- Yes-- that's about the normal height I run a suspended fixture. It is a 150 watt HQI halogen and 2 36 watt PC fluorescents. It stays at that height. No real formula to it. I try and go 12-15 inches above the tank, that's all. The only suspended fixtures I have worked with are HQI or HQI/PC combo, so that always seems about right. 
The diffuser is very effective. The bubbles rising to the top are more a symptom of the filter outflow. Maybe it was raised a little in that shot or something. Usually the bubbles are more distributed/scattered with current. The HC and Marsilea pearl up real nice in this tank every day. Certainly if there were CO2 issues, the HC would not be growing so well. 
I do not know what CO2 levels are achieved because I have never tested for such a thing. I just go by feel and observation mostly. There's a 5# CO2 bottle on this tank that lasts several months before needing refill, I know that much. 
I don't know anything about the Tom Barr internal diffusor, sorry about that. 
I would be happy to ship to you in South Africa, but I have a new agreement with ADA that does not permit me to ship outside of the US and Canada, mostly because I guess Europe got all bent out of shape over me sending a few orders over there (like 5 orders were going to put them out of business or something-- boo hoo). I will have to check with them on their thoughts about S. Africa. 
SUBORPHAN-- no real performance difference that I can see.


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks Jeff for the detailed reply, appreciated

If you ever do enquire about shipping here please PM and let me know. Thanking you kindly.

Regards
Cameron James


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

lol look at the guy on the first pic with the soda can


----------

